# Nite fishing in kayak !!!!



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Can you see me now !!!
View attachment 86544

I added some Led lighting to inside of my mango orange Mariner !!!
I'm testing them now to see how long they will stay on with the 7amp
12v battery I have them hooked up to. also a 200amp inverter !!
I have a remote to change colors also .


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

View attachment 86545

Another view. This is in my garage with the lights out .


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

That's freakin awesome..... I hope to see you on the water one night...... you will look like an alien ship floating on by....... great job!!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I posted this on the Lake Erie Forums also. they have been warned , It will be there
fault if they hit me out there . Thanks I can't wait to get to get her on the water


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks pretty cool but just playing devils advocate here. Don't you think this would drown out your nav lights to the point it would make a case against you should a collision occur??? Or do you only use a white latern or electric torch method to be in compliance. Just curious for point of discussion.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Very cool idea. Beware of Erie's snow sharks. They will be able to see you from 100 feet deep.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

ErieRider Thanks but I only need a 360 light on so I lite up the kayak. As for the sharks that's funny


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

Honestly if you can't see that thing in the water at night you have no business being out there


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

BADASS!!!! Cool and safe...


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Will this count as my 360 light for nite
Fishing


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Stuhly said:


> ErieRider Thanks but I only need a 360 light on so I lite up the kayak. As for the sharks that's funny


Correct. But the light must be white. I think its cool but was wondering if it drowned out your required lighting thus making potential issue. Again devils advocate

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Stuhly said:


> Will this count as my 360 light for nite
> Fishing


I think that's doubtful.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I will mount one on the flag pole then. Thanks for all the in put on this . This might be fun.
Looks like I will just use a headlamp for now


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Well the weather and winds are looking for Sat trolling anyone else want to join us . We are headed to 72nd strt


----------



## stuckonGMR (Nov 19, 2013)

I like the way that looks unfortunately my yak is tan and job translucent. I added these last year and have no problem with ppl seeing me on the water.


----------



## stuckonGMR (Nov 19, 2013)

Attracts bugs though


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

That looks cool StuckonGMR . I am now looking to add a powered 360 light and now that
I know it glows like Pumpkin I will put them at 7.5volts and dim them down alot. I hope this 
doesn't scare the fish away. !!! We know that green led lights attract fish with those under water lights. So I might end up painting the bottom inside of the yak to black it out.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't paint it! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stuckonGMR (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah I don't think you're going to be scaring away any fish. Even if it isn't a green glow it's still something they see and will allow your bait to cast a shadow.(I would think)


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

OK OK OK OK I wont paint guys


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Plus your trolling...your lures are 15-40 ft back? Glow on!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Got a call back from DEPT OF WATER CRAFT !!!!
No NAV LIGHTS !!!! BUT we need FLARES Because we are out at nite


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

No red and green for sure but white light or latern able to give ample warning to others for sure, which is part of your nav lights....need to be clear on that. If it is different prove it to me. 
Either way I am gonna say it and i know a few others are thinking it and I know its your right to be out there but why take such a risk fully glowing even if you had fireworks shooting off the bow and stern?? You dump in that cold water you can be done pretty quick. Put together all the others out there and how the wind and waves can go to flat to gale super quick, I just don't get it. Not worth a walleye or two to me. Jmo so let it rip if either way!
http://www.paddlinglight.com/articles/u-s-coast-guard-required-signalling-devices-for-kayakers/
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't go out far...check the weather before going...go out in a group...stuhly is going above and beyond to be a safe kayaker out there. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

YES we know a 360 light is needed and be able to be seen


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> No red and green for sure but white light or latern able to give ample warning to others for sure, which is part of your nav lights....need to be clear on that. If it is different prove it to me.
> Either way I am gonna say it and i know a few others are thinking it and I know its your right to be out there but why take such a risk fully glowing even if you had fireworks shooting off the bow and stern?? You dump in that cold water you can be done pretty quick. Put together all the others out there and how the wind and waves can go to flat to gale super quick, I just don't get it. Not worth a walleye or two to me. Jmo so let it rip if either way!
> http://www.paddlinglight.com/articles/u-s-coast-guard-required-signalling-devices-for-kayakers/
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You are valid to your own opinion as would other people about icefishing or flying high in the sky some people just don't get it and never will. If you Do your homework watch the weather dress appropriately and have your safety equipment you are good as you can get.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Stuhly said:


> ......... I hope this doesn't scare the fish away. !!! ...........



Stuhly.....nothing you do scares fish. They follow you for safety and a meal! 



yak looks cool Dave.....be safe out there.


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Im late to the party but that set up "looks" wise is STINKIN AWSOME. I think your on to something. Definitely pushing our sport forward with creativity and innovation. GLOW ON!









http://kayakfishingohio.com/


----------

